# Can you really cure autism?



## Judge_Mental

I saw this in a different forum and it seemed crazy to me. People are using chlorine dioxide to break their children of autism. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## veganmama

i think you can, for mildly autistic children. it takes a lot of work, and some changes in diet, environment etc. but i think its possible. theres lots of people on youtube who show before and afters of their children. even jenny mccarthy has a lot to say on this who cured her son of it.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Sodium chloride is bleach, NO just NO!

Making a child drink bleach is never going to cure them of Autism, just cause serious damage to their intestinal tract and potentially a whole host of other medical issues.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I have never heard of something this ridiculous..OMG :nope::nope::nope::nope: Who would give a child bleach??:nope:


----------



## OmarsMum

Bleach no, diet maybe. Look into the GAPS diet, I'm a health coach and I'm planning to do further research on autism & diet. 

I will be working with a friend to implement the diet on her 3.5 yrs autistic boy, we are still in the stage of doing more reseach on the diet, her child is allergic to gluten and casien which seems common in autistic children due to peptides allergy. The diet founder claims that many autistic children were cured by following the diet. 

We're still in the early stages so I cant really know if it works or not xx


----------



## Tiff

I don't believe in a cure, no. I believe in coping mechanisms, therapy, diet changes etc to help them live with Autism the best they can. To me part of it is how as they get older, have therapy etc they learn how to better adapt in the world. So to some, this is a "cure". To me, it isn't. Just my 2.5 cents :flower:


----------



## Thurinius

Given the experts really don't know what causes autism. I don't see how there can be a 'cure'.

It's a neurological disease most probably so not sure how a change in diet would make any difference to the wiring of your brain. But strategies how to cope with things and understand the world, I can see how that could re-wire the connections to the parts of the brain affected by processing.


----------



## Tiff

Thurinius said:


> Given the experts really don't know what causes autism. I don't see how there can be a 'cure'.
> 
> It's a neurological disease most probably so not sure how a change in diet would make any difference to the wiring of your brain. But strategies how to cope with things and understand the world, I can see how that could re-wire the connections to the parts of the brain affected by processing.

I haven't implemented any diet restrictions on Claire. But some have said that using the GAPS diet helps with their kids behaviours. Not that it re-wires the brain, but that their systems don't break down those foods properly and part of the issue of behaviours is because they're in pain from not being able to digest them properly.

:flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

This is an article on how indigested peptides affect the brain, an autistic child might not show signs of food allergy, but it was found that most autistic children have peptide problems. The GAPS diet is not lifetime diet, it is temporary to heal the gut. There are many successful stories online from parents who were able to reverse autism symptoms using the GAPS diet. I'm not saying it is a magic cure, but I really think it's worth looking into. 

https://www.greatplainslaboratory.com/home/eng/peptide.asp


----------



## Thurinius

Hmmm. Maybe the problem is that asd is such a wide spectrum and is an umbrella for a whole range of disorders. I'm early into this, my son has just turned four and we don't have too many behaviour issues at the moment.
His deficiencies and issues are in his language or lack of particularly and his need for guidance to follow routines initially. His speech therapist thinks he has trouble processing since he is quite bright underneath it all. So it seems to me that there's some blockage or some bits if his brain that just aren't connecting if working properly, inhibiting his speech.
He has an egg allergy but us slowly growing out of it. He has asthma, eczema, hayfever but that's from my rubbish genes!


----------



## AP

Aside from the notion of using what is effectively bleach, no, I don't believe there is a cure.


----------



## PresqueVu

Tiff said:


> I don't believe in a cure, no. I believe in coping mechanisms, therapy, diet changes etc to help them live with Autism the best they can. To me part of it is how as they get older, have therapy etc they learn how to better adapt in the world. So to some, this is a "cure". To me, it isn't. Just my 2.5 cents :flower:

You've said this better than I could have. Thank you.

In terms of a cure, there is such a wide variety of behaviours that I don't see how it can be anything other than a management strategy - it isn't one size fits all. Maybe they'll be more done towards this in the future.


----------



## mummy2o

Thurinius said:


> Hmmm. Maybe the problem is that asd is such a wide spectrum and is an umbrella for a whole range of disorders. I'm early into this, my son has just turned four and we don't have too many behaviour issues at the moment.
> His deficiencies and issues are in his language or lack of particularly and his need for guidance to follow routines initially. His speech therapist thinks he has trouble processing since he is quite bright underneath it all. So it seems to me that there's some blockage or some bits if his brain that just aren't connecting if working properly, inhibiting his speech.
> He has an egg allergy but us slowly growing out of it. He has asthma, eczema, hayfever but that's from my rubbish genes!

He sounds similar to my dad. He has mild autism and grew up, married, kids, and the top dog in his field of computer science. This is without special diets etc as they didn't exist when he was growing up in the 60's.

My son also doesn't have a special diet, but he does go to a special school which he started last term and its working for him. He's still slow, but like your son he's really bright underneath it all, hence why he's in the top set in his class where he was in the bottom for all subjects but Maths in his last school. His speech has come on a lot also, but they work daily at it in his new school so it does help.

So in my opinion like Tiff said you can't cure autism you can just help the person adapt to function in the real world so to speak.


----------



## lusterleaf

I don't know if there is a cure but I think it can be managed. I know a woman who is really into biomedical research and Dr. Amy Yasko's findings. The tests are too expensive for me though and not sure I would be able to manage. 

I tried a GF/CF diet when my DS was first diagnosed and I didn't see much of a difference but my DS is such a picky eater to begin with that he wasn't really eating much. 

Right now I'm trying 1/2 tsp of cod liver oil because someone on an Autism Mothers board I'm on said it worked for her kid to become verbal, who knows if this is true but I'm willing to try!


----------



## HBGirl

I think what we put in our body has a huge influence on us in various ways. A cure? I don't know. A way to assist the body? Probably.


----------



## likklelis86

i work as a training coordinator for a learning disability service and work along side learning disability nurses, one of which is doing a diet therapy course and their is significant evidence that diet changes behaviour. I think it is silly to think there is a cure and why would you want to cure your child? you want them to be the best they can be but not cure them... alot of people with asd like my son are the most loving innnocent people i have met. why would i want to cure that :) xx


----------



## Tiff

likklelis86 said:


> i work as a training coordinator for a learning disability service and work along side learning disability nurses, one of which is doing a diet therapy course and their is significant evidence that diet changes behaviour. I think it is silly to think there is a cure and why would you want to cure your child? you want them to be the best they can be but not cure them... alot of people with asd like my son are the most loving innnocent people i have met. why would i want to cure that :) xx


I imagine the people who's kiddos are so deeply, profoundly affected by Autism that they can't really function. I have a few friends I've met through my local Autism groups, and it is heartbreaking what they go through. One of my friends is going to have to put her son in a home, not because she wants to mind you but her son is severely Autistic and has turned violent. :( He's 14 now, and is too large for her to restrain anymore when he's having a meltdown.

He bit her last month and I kid you not, the lump on the side of her arm went to the size of a baseball and completely black and blue. He's a danger to himself, and the others living there.

If I could take Claire's Autism away, I would in a heartbeat. And she's not nearly as profound as my friend's son. Yes, she's sweet and darling and innocent. But is totally taken advantage of and the kicker? She doesn't even know its happening. It scares me for later on in life. :nope:

I'm not knocking anyone or anything mind you. We all do what's best for our kids. If someone wouldn't want to change their child then that's fine. But I don't think its fair to question others why they would, when you don't know their back history. :flower:


----------



## JessP

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Sodium chloride is bleach, NO just NO!
> 
> Making a child drink bleach is never going to cure them of Autism, just cause serious damage to their intestinal tract and potentially a whole host of other medical issues.

THANK YOU! PLEASE do not consider this! :growlmad:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No.


----------



## AP

https://leftbrainrightbrain.co.uk/2015/01/14/163-children-healed-from-autism-nope/

I think anyone who has heard about this theory needs to read this information


----------

